# HSG - help!!



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Ladies,

I've had my second internal ultrasound today (my first one showed a 2.5cm cyst) today's scan revealed the cyst has shrunk to less than 1cm so the consultant said it doesn't need to be removed. He has now referred me for an an HSG which I've got to call to book tomorrow. I just wondered if it is painful and depending on what the results are what happens next?

Hubby had a repeat semen analysis which we also discussed with the consultant today and the motility of his sperm has improved but the quantity has decreased (but still within the normal range)
All my bloods have also come back normal so we don't really know what happens from here?

Any advice would be much appreciated. We are in Norfolk 


Xx


----------



## dee_30 (May 11, 2016)

Hi keeley, 
Hopefully uve had your hsg by now!! Didn't want to read and run....I had mine in May. I was advised to take pain relief before going in. To be honest it was sore for me but I have a blocked right tube and I think if u have a blockage they push to dye to try and get it through. But as soon as the exam is over it's not sore. I'm sure u have probably thought about I but I didn't  lol.....don't forget to bring a pad with u!! I forgot and I ended up with the heavy duty hospital one lol! 

Good luck, hope all goes well

Dee x


----------



## keeleyf19 (May 9, 2016)

Hi Dee,

I'm so sorry for the late reply I haven't been on here for ages! I'm actually booked in for it tomorrow morning and feeling quite anxious. I suffer with heavy painful periods anyway so in used to feeling rubbish every month lol. Going to take some painkillers beforehand as instructed and luckily I've got tomorrow off work so going to go home and chill out!

Did you get your results there and then? Xxx


----------

